# Can a transfer student join NROTC?



## ATG (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not here to argue with anyone or talk about enlisting in the Marine Corps to pay for college. I'm here cause I'm wondering if I can join an NROTC program at a 4 year college after I complete junior college. Right now I'm sitting at a b average and just wanted to know if that's a good idea or wait til I transfer and apply for PLC after my junior year?


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2014)

Is the school you'd transfer to nearby? Most NROTC programs have a....I forget the term, but you go to one college/ university for your degree and attend NROTC at a different local institution. You have to work out a schedule for going to ROTC classes, travel, your regular classes, plus afternoon drills, but I know several guys who did it.

Or are you talking about Jr. College and then moving hours away to attend NROTC starting as a Junior?


----------



## ATG (Nov 16, 2014)

I've decided to finish my AA degree at junior college and then transferring mid term junior year. If I won't be able to do that then I'll just apply for PLC.


----------



## ATG (Nov 16, 2014)

BTW the schools I've been looking into are out of state.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah. I'm not sure then.


----------



## ATG (Nov 16, 2014)

oh ok matter of fact can you still do PLC after junior year?


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry, but I have no idea. I exhausted my knowledge in the first post.


----------



## ATG (Nov 16, 2014)

no need to get rowdy I just asked a question.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there something in the water?  Sure seems like there has been a whole lot of "noob-tude" this weekend.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2014)

AF ROTC programs had a 2 and 3 year option.
Call the NROTC Det at one of the schools and ask to talk to someone.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2014)

ATG said:


> no need to get rowdy I just asked a question.



Stop making an ass of yourself.  This is the 3rd thread you've done that now.


----------



## whisper88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Is there something in the water?  Sure seems like there has been a whole lot of "noob-tude" this weekend.


SMH


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 17, 2014)

Shouldn't the NROTC program at the schools you are looking at have a POC who can field these questions accurately for you? It seems like a legitimate question and the best answer would probably come directly from the source.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2014)

Rather than go through the butt pain we've been having asking people who want to be officers to do their own research, this NCO spent 30 seconds and found the answer to your question....

http://www.military.com/ROTC/1,15281,nrotc_scholarships,,00.html


----------



## digrar (Nov 17, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Stop making an ass of yourself.  This is the 3rd thread you've done that now.



Over an extended duration, I'm calling it, default setting is arsehole, I feel for any poor Marine that ends up under this numpty's command.


----------



## ATG (Nov 17, 2014)

So I'm making an ass of my self for wanting not to start an argument? I hate to say this, but all of yall aint nothing but some entitled crazy dumb sons of bitches. I'm gonna prove all to you one day and this shit is gonna be just some imaginary bullshit to me. This is my last post I'm gonna terminate my account. This shit is a fucking joke all of you can go fuck yourselves.


----------



## ATG (Nov 17, 2014)

And btw @Freefalling they do offer PLC after junior year.


----------



## CDG (Nov 17, 2014)

Another keyboard commando.  Good riddance fuckstain.


----------



## ATG (Nov 17, 2014)

I heard worse in real life.


----------



## CDG (Nov 17, 2014)

ATG said:


> This is my last post I'm gonna terminate my account.


 
Well?  Why are you still responding?  Go away.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2014)

ATG said:


> no need to get rowdy I just asked a question.


 
"Rowdy?" I make a legit effort to help you out, but I got "rowdy" in the process? I took time out of my day to help you out, to try and sort out your problem, and I was somehow "rowdy" in doing so?

Wow.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, I just got rowdy.

We're also going to revisit our handling of new guys. Expect us to "move your cheese."

Thread closed.


----------

